# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  BMI onbetrouwbaar als maatstaf voor gewicht

## Mark

*BMI onbetrouwbaar als maatstaf voor gewicht*

De onderzoekers van het Weill-Cornell Medical College in New York geven aan dat het Body Mass Index (BMI) geen goede maatstaf is voor overgewicht. Dit zeggen zij naar aanleiding van een zelf uitgevoerd onderzoek. 

Zij berkenden het BMI van 9000 volwassenen in een kliniek in New York. Hieruit bleek dat 26 procent van de mensen obesitas had. Daarna maakte ze een uitgebreide scan van de mensen waarbij de hoeveelheid lichaamsvet , spiermassa en botdichtheid gemeten werd. Hieruit bleek dat maar liefst 65 procent van de mensen gediagnostiseerd werd met obesitas. 

Het grote gebrek aan de Body Mass Index is dat het geen rekening houdt met de hoeveelheid vet die aanwezig is in het lichaam. Hierdoor is een scan preciezer en betrouwbaarder. Dit betekent dus ook dat de overgewichtsepidemie in Amerika nog veel groter is dan momenteel wordt verondersteld.

Wat is jouw BMI? En denk jij dat jouw BMI een betrouwbaar beeld geeft van jouw situatie?

----------


## Wendy

Mijn BMI zegt dat ik geen overgewicht heb. Echter als je je gewicht weegt, meet je niet je vetpercentage. Dus erg betrouwbaar is het volgens mij niet. Het is wel een mooi indicatie.

----------


## gerard1977

*Hoe moet je de body mass index waarde wel toepassen?*
Uiteraard slaat de BMI waarde nergens op. Je kunt zware botten hebben en je moet naar het werkelijke percentage vet kijken. Maar hoe kun je de BMI indeling wel enigszins als richtlijn gebruiken. Kleine personen vallen namelijk binnen het lage bereik van de BMI schaal en langer personenen vallen binnen het hoge bereik. Hier een uiteenzetting van hoe je de BMI schaal wel kunt toepassen:
*Hoe moet je de body mass index waarde wel toepassen?*

----------


## christel1

Mijn BMI is 20,7 maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ik intern geen vet kan hebben rond de maag, de darmen en het hart en geen vervette lever kan hebben. Heb eens een BCM laten uitvoeren toen ik nog meer woog dan nu, ik had heel veel vet, heel veel water en heel weinig spiermassa, eigenlijk leed ik aan ondervoeding zonder dat ik het wist en was ik echt heel ongezond, dus nee de BMI zegt niet alles en soms ben je beter met wat overgewicht dan wat ondergewicht dan heb je meer reserves als je eens ziek wordt.

----------

